# Textdatei einlesen JSP



## xall (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem ich arbeite auf einen Linux Server (erste mal ) und möchte nun eine Textdatei (die ich eigentlich gedacht habe die im selben Ordner liegt, aber bei Tomcat weiß man ja nie) ausgeben.
Nun habe ich ganz normal in der JSP datei sowas angegeben hier:



```
try {
		BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("text.txt"));
		String zeile = null;
		while ((zeile = in.readLine()) != null) {
			out.println(zeile);
		}
	} catch (IOException e) {
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
```

java.io ist über import eingebunden. doch wenn ich das nun anfüge in der JSP datei stürzt das ganze dingen ab (zeigt das es einen Fehler gibt, aber nicht welchen (leere Fehlermeldung))

jemand ne idee, muss ich bei einer JSP was ändern? hab bisher nie mit JSP gearbeitet. Danke sehr.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Aug 2010)

das beste was du hier machen kannst, ist keine JSP zu verwenden!
warum möchtest du das tun?
verwende ein Servlet, da kannst du Java-Befehle reinschreiben,

bevor du irgendwas mit Dateien machst, solltest du dich aber erst um Logging + Fehleranalyse kümmern,
zu testen z.B. mit

```
if (true) {
  throw new RuntimeException("test");
}
```
was machst du mit den Fehlern, e.printStackTrace(); schreibt in die Konsole, wie System.out.println() auch, 
das ist noch leichter zu testen ohne Exception, funktioniert das alles erstmal oder ist weiterhin irgendwas 'leer'?

wenn Konsole nicht gut ist, dann z.B. in eine Text-Datei schreiben, oder in statische Variablen und diese über einen anderen Web-Request als HTML-Antwort abfragen

-----

sofern ein normal funktionieres und auch per Log/Debug nachprüfbares Programm steht, kann man anfangen, irgendwas zu tun,
z.B. nun die hoffentlich vorhandene Fehlermeldung anschauen

oder ausgeben, wohin
new File("text.txt").getAbsolutePath()
im Dateisystem zeigt und nachschauen, ob da wirklich die Datei ist,
gegebenenfalls den Pfad anpassen, ../ für höheres Verzeichnis


----------



## xall (24. Aug 2010)

Hier stand nichts wichtiges

Entschuldigung, alles geklärt danke!


----------

